
Forests Around Chernobyl Aren’t Decaying Properly | Science | Smithsonian - greenburger
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/forests-around-chernobyl-arent-decaying-properly-180950075/?no-ist
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted under canonical URL with lots of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7404345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7404345)

